# Browning Hi-Power Practical



## Kopazzz24 (Jan 17, 2017)

Hello,
I own a Browning Hi-Power Practical model in 9mm that I purchased new around 2004. Can someone please tell me what finishing process was used to attain the black slide / aluminum frame. I have a carry license and though the BHP is a bit large for everyday use, there are occasions I'd like to carry it The gun is in perfect condition and my concern is potentially marring the finish with a holster. The finish seems a lot more durable than a typical blue finish, but not sure if holstering could cause wear marks. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

It was answered in your previous "Browning Hi-Power Practical " thread.........


----------

